# "Las energías renovables" ... Ja..ja-ja...



## peperc (Sep 20, 2019)

Las energías renovables usan un gas de efecto invernadero 23.500 veces peor que el CO2

y cuantas mas cosas ni nos enteramos.
pero la realidad es que es lo que es.

el otro dia pensaba , mientras leia algo acerca de JAPON o de china, o de nueva york o españa o chie, no importa:
UN PAIS, es un amasa de millones de personas amontonadas , esa masa  NECESITA SI O SI SER ALIMENTADA, de energia, de comida, de agua, de ropa, de metales, de madera, de plastico.......
y devuelve miles , millones de toneladas de basura y contaminantes.
eso es : 
por mas "verde" que la intenten dibujar eso es:

un cerdo gigantesco que se come de todo y devuelve por atras lo que ya he dicho.
imaginense, cada ciudad lo que necesita: miles, millones de vidas trabajando , millones de animales sufriendo y muriendo para dar de comer a esa poblacion.
millones de animales que NO PUEDEN ni pisar esos campos, que se usan para cultivos ( si, aunque seas VEGANO le estas cagando la vida a la naturaleza  jaaaaa ) , por que cada campo para uso humano es un campo que NO  acepta otras formas de vida, cualquier cosa es  PLAGA y es  EXTERMINADA con venenos, esticidas o escopetazos.

pero es de lindo pensar que por que comemos almendras en vez de un alfajor es mas sano, y mientras las comemos nos "fumamos " el escape de un colectivo .
o que si compramos un producto con la etiqueta "verde" estamos salvando el planeta ..... que pelo-duros somos !!! , nos gusta soñar, como cuando nenes que soñabamos con ser superman, o goku.... 
Pero de grandes , eso es ?¿?= que ?¿ 

esos generadores eolicos bonitos, que se uso para su construccion ?? , ademas, he leido que revientan a los pajaros , hay videos ....campos enteros que "destrozan " el paiseaje ( no me refiro a el paisaje para una selfie, sino para  el ecosistema  ) .
ese asunto de las "renovables" , algunos se han forrado con esa , y el resto , a chupar el caramelo que les venden .

veremos .
yo no pongo ni un peso Argentino por esta humanidad .
*es  INCAPAZ  DE  PARAR .*

lo he aprendido en la practica, individuos y grupos de individuos, son incapaces de detenerse, de parar , se acostumbran a algo y no pueden parar.
no hay manera, no importa si se destruyen , no importa que reboten contra la pared , lo vuelven a hacer, si observamos bien, lo veremos tanto en individuos como en grupos.
y ni que hablar de que *LO PEOR DE LA RAZA HUMANA es lo que guia a la raza humana.*


----------



## peperc (Sep 25, 2019)

hoy, leia que don elon musk anda tras una bateria que duraria como 20 años, y alimentaria los autos de el .

fijanes ela paradoja : todo el mundo aplaude a la tecnologia y a la vez critica a la contaminacion, pero .... ¿ acaso sabemos el efecto de " mover " los elementos que estan en al naturaleza ? .
y les paso a explicar:

extraemso oro, plata, cobre y distintos minerales de el suelo, los cuales almacenamos ( el oro y demas metales preciosos ) , los guardamos en lingotes, ¿ acaso sabemos si ese oro que estaba disperso en el suelo era bueno para la naturaleza ?? las plantas se alimentan de minerales.
PERO HAY COSAS QUE SI SABEMOS , y es que lo que arrojamos en el proceso nos hace mucho daño , para extraer el oro o separarlo se usa ( mercurio , arsenico y otros ) .
ahora don elion musk ( y si no lo hace el lo haria otro como panasonic ) van tras baterias de no se que, y todo el mundo feliz:
miles, millones de baterias se fabricaran, y asi se desecharan las viejas..
no contaminan, son baterias, no es quemar combustible.... .. .. ¿ hace falta que lo explique ?? 
me diran que el proceso de extraccion, y de produccion y luego cuando se desechen sera "verde" ?? 
y el que hace eso , es por que es negocio para el .
mientras en otros sitios, el quemar carbon, o petroleo es negocio para otros.
y esas baterias, ¿ como se cargan ?  CON ELECTRICIDAD , la cual viene de donde ?? 

es un juego de el gran bonete.
*mientras, la realidad es que el mundo es un gran caldo, una gran sopa , esa es la realidad, y en esa gran sopa se disuelven todos los contaminantes, todo lo que se tira, desde bolsas de pvc, a el agua contaminada de Fukushima  y miles mas que nadie dice nada, por que en Fukushima  la gran cagada fue que no pudieron esconderlo.
¿ por que tu pariente se ha muerto de cancer ?? ... no sabes, es genetico, no sabe nadie, y no hay estadisticas de como era hace 2 mil años .
PERO SI HAY COSAS QUE SI SE SABEN  he leido de noticias de gente que vivia alrededor de tal sitio / fabrica  y en ese pueblo el porcentaje de cancer por familia era 10 o 20 veces superior a la media.
asi que si se sabe.
y como les digo : es una gran sopa, cuando se cansan de tirar al aire petroleo , pues tiran otra cosa al aire o a el agua y cuando se cansen de eso , sera otro invento.
¿ acaso  hay regulaciones ? .
ya vimso todos a donde va a parar toda la porqueria de desechos, viaja a paises tercer mundistas, o va de un lado a el otro hasta que alguna empresa dice "hacerse cargo" , o mejor aun " hacerse responsabe" por dinero..y chau.
listo.
fin de el problema.
luego, 10 años despues descubrimos que hicieron con eso .*

es lo que es, todos aplaudimos, pero al final : todo termina en este gran caldo :disperso, revuelto en nuestro unico mundo , total, lo echas al mar y se disuelve.. o en el aire, se lo lleva el viento.
una gran sopa, un gran caldo , y se le sigue echando .


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 25, 2019)

Una pequeña corrección, se usa mercurio, *o cianuro*, ambos contaminan espantosamente.
Pero ese uso, lo hacen en el patio trasero, o sea nosotros.
Porque en su casa, vieras los cernidores que tienen ( llegan a usar mercurio en su país y los emasculan).
Y de última, habían descubierto hace más de una década, una bacteria que degradaba el cianuro, pero para que usar tecnología cara, si no están en su país.

Aquí, Argentina, usan cianuro, crean enormes piletones de agua con eso, y han tenido derrames gigantescos.
Pero no solo pasa por la contaminación.
Los tipos se llevan cobre, oro, plata, otros metales preciosos como platino, tal vez rodio, o paladio, todo eso es la "impureza" de su explotación del cobre que se llevan toda junta en el paquete de concentrado, y por la cual pagan a sola condición de declaración jurada.
O sea, contenedor de 20 metros cúbicos(por decir un número) se declaran 2 metros cúbicos...
Se paga impuesto por esos 2 declarados.
Se declara concentrado de cobre, va todo lo enumerado, se paga por concentrado de cobre.
A, si necesitas cobre para cualquier cosa, se tiene que importar, *aquí no se refina cobre* etc.*
*

Como individuo, lo único que se puede hacer, es reciclar (o reutilizar) todo lo que se pueda.
Hacer un uso responsable de los recursos en lo que a cada uno corresponda, de modo que el daño sea solo algo menor.
Y consumir lo menos posible de todo.
Organizar los horarios para aprovechar las horas de luz natural, etc.


----------



## peperc (Sep 29, 2019)

el otro dia veia un video, de un señor que viaja por el pais, conociendo lugares y probando comidas.
y el viajaba en lancha por un rio, bordeando extensas zonas de tierra, donde cada tanto habia una casa..... extensiones inmensas donde uno esta acostumbrado a ver un edificio al lado de el otro.
y me di cuenta:
*ENERGIAS RENOVABLES:*
es todo un dibujo, podras renovar al energia, pero no decis nada de que estas robandole a el ecosistema y a la vida en el planeta, y de la contaminacion tampoco .
donde hay cabañas ya no puede existir siquiera un puma, lo persiguen y lo matan.
donde hay una construccion humana no puede existir ningun animal que le suene a el ser humano siquiera "incomodo" .
grandes extensiones con esos molunos eolicos.
o con paneles solares.
( escribi" grandes extensiones" ) que ya no son mas de la vida, de plantes, de pajaros, de animales.

fijense otro concepto donde el ser humano se  en lo que no quiere :
habia leido un par de veces que en astronomia ( fantastica) un cientifico hablo de "grados de inteligencia de una especie" , si una civilizacion es NIVEL 1 ... NIVEL 2 .... NIVEL 3 ...
eso dependia de si es capaz de aprovechar toda la energia de el planeta, o de el sol .
ahora, en ese analisis ¿ donde queda toda al vida ?? todo el ecosistema, el agua, el aire, las especies ?? 
es indudable que si o si hay una incompatibilidad.

ven ??


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 29, 2019)

*Hay formas diferentes de ofrecer una información.*
La manera en que la información se ofrezca es lo que determinará la objetividad de dicha información.
Este tópico comienza con cierto artículo en el que se menciona al hexafluoruro de azufre, y dice verdades, como la del altísimo grado de capacidad de producir efecto invernadero que tiene.
*Pero omite 2 puntos igualmente importantes.*

*1)* No dice que ese gas se aplica indiferentemente del medio (renovable o no) con que la energía se genere. por tanto le achaca a la energía renovable, algo que si bien es verdad, no es una verdad completa, por lo tanto, esa verdad es parcial, y si es parcial, comienza a dejar de ser verdad.
*2)* Al comparar el hexafluoruro de azufre con el metano, y con el CO2, destaca la diferencia abismal de calentamiento que producen uno y otro, pero omite destacar una característica muy importante del villano de la cuestión.
Esta característica es la del peso, el villano en cuestión, es tan pesado, que inmediátamente va al suelo, y lo más probable es que se impregne en el mismo, por lo que *su efecto invernadero, se anule una vez sucedido esto.*
Esto que digo, no se va a encontrar en ningún artículo (o tal vez sí), porque es de mi cosecha, y es sencillamente el atar cabos, leer las características de dicho gas, y colocarlas en una situación de fuga.

La verdad, es que destaco esto no en busca de polémica, sino de completar la información. Espero que se tome del mismo modo.

En cuanto al tema de la influencia del S.H. respecto de otras especies, es la misma que han producido los diferentes depredadores en cada momento.
*Solo que los anteriores tenían una función regulatoria*, voy a dar un ejemplo localizado.
En el parque *Yellowstone* ha habido una deforestación avasallante desde principios del siglo XX, y muchos conservacionistas se preguntaban cual era la razón, si por ser un parque natural, y por controlarse la actividad humana, se evitaba que el hombre hiciera de las suyas, pero a pesar de dichos controles, la deforestación no se había detenido en décadas.
Entonces se pensó que la única manera de saber cual era la causa, *era el pensar que había antes y ahora faltaba en este desastre ecológico.*
Luego de investigar infinidad de factores, se llegó a una conclusión inesperada.
*Faltaba el lobo.*
Y si se lo vé de una manera sencilla es obvio.
Al faltar el lobo, los herbivoros no tienen control, y entonces se dedican a comer los brotes tiernos.
Pero su dieta, de hierbas, por no tener control, no se limita a *"solo hierbas"*, y comienzan a incluir brotes de *"hipotéticos"* árboles, y digo hipotéticos, porque de mantenerse esa situación, los árboles no tenían oportunidad de volver.
*Medidas.*
La que se tomó, fue la de reintroducir los lobos en ciertos sectores, y se noto en poco tiempo, como los árboles comenzaban a regresar.
O sea que *los lobos cuidaban la salud del bosque*, así como los leones evitan la propagación de enfermedades en la manada de herbívoros, al quitar del grupo a los individuos enfermos.

En cuanto a la diferencia del hombre con el resto de los depredadores, es que* no solo afecta a sus presas, sino que además afecta el ambiente en que vive*, *por lo que en vez de regular el medio, lo desequilibra.*

Las medidas que se deben tomar, son políticamente incorrectas, pero si no se toman, la desaparición de la humanidad es solo cuestión de tiempo.

No enumero las medidas, porque solo pensando un poco, cualquiera las concluye.


----------



## peperc (Sep 29, 2019)

yosimiro dijo:


> Las medidas que se deben tomar, son políticamente incorrectas, pero si no se toman, la desaparición de la humanidad es solo cuestión de tiempo.
> 
> No enumero las medidas, porque solo pensando un poco, cualquiera las concluye.


bravisimo!!! toda tu respuesta me parecio excelente 

solo quisiera compartir esto que te marco aca:
mas de una vez me he puesto a pensar :
¿ que haria si tuviese el poder de decidir ¿ como ? solucionar esto?? como continuar al humanidad ? ?
basicamente te dire los 2 extremos de la historia:

1 --- guerra , exterminio , asi se reduce la poblacion *PERO* si bien esto es lo tipico de la humanidad a lo largo de la historia, las guerras solo incrementan el problema, puesto que luego de ellas la poblacion se recupera, con algunas diferencias:
1--1---durante  la guerra el desastre es inmenso , a todo .
1--2---Luego de la guerra el ser humano evoluciona en mas hdp .
1---3--- las guerras , en todas sus variantes lo que hacen es generar una "seleccion humana" , ¿ por que creen que estamos como estamos ?? yo he hablado con mucha gente a proposito, y las guerras ELIMINAN a familias enteras pacificas, destrozan arboles genealogicos, destruyen posibles futuros, y en general, muere la gente pacifica.
el que sobrevive es el que se adapta y se adapta en general el mas HDP .

Asi que , esta opcion 1 si bien elimina una buena parte de la poblacion ( aunque sea sin dañar el medio, imaginemos un virus humano) lo que hace es habilitar/ aceptar semejante comportamiento bestial.
luego de eso, el futuro sera humanos cada vez con menos empatia.

2 --- cuidar al vida de la gente *PERO* cambiar totalmente la mentalidad, ( algo que no imagino sea viable ) :
que todas las naciones dejen de pensar en el dinero, que si exterminen o castiguen pero a  la gente hdp .
de igual modo ( y esto se ha hecho )  que el ser humano es capaz de destruir al Mar Aral , de la misma manera puede convertir un desierto en un prado.
proteger la vida, las especies.
( ya se que esto parece de disney para como somos, no lo niego) , pero vivir sin ambiciones, trabajar buena parte de el tiempo para proteger y cuidar todo el mundo y naturalmente ir reduciendo la poblacion, eso me parece lo mas correcto.
no solo se reduce la poblacion ( concientizando y educando a la gente para que controlen la cantidad de hijos) , sino que con  EDUCACION la humanidad futura ahi si sera otra cosa.

se puede seguir avanzando en la ciencia, en la tecnologia, pero es facil, una humanida como digo, simplemente no necesita invertir en ARMAS, no priorizaria las cosas materiales $$$$$ .
no engañarian .
la energia sobraria, puesto que NO  se desperdiciaria.
y ni que hablar de el engaño de lso productos de consumo con  obsolencia programada.
si alguien se le ocurre  una fuente de energia poderosa, pero peligrosa y contaminante, nadie la querra siquiera desarrollar...

es solo la mentalidad .

con el punto 1  de reduccion poblacional , se reduce la poblacion , pero se EDUCA a ser cada vez mas sociopatas.
con el punto 2  de reduccion poblacional , se reduce la poblacion , y  se EDUCA a ser cada vez mejors humanos.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
una vez, hace tiempo fui a misa y escuche al cura en su sermon decir algo asi como que Dios vendra / volera a estar entre nosotros...
me quede pensando , termine con lagrimas, pensando .. 
ojala que no, que no venga, que no aparezca por aca ahora... sino ¿ que le decimos ? 
en donde nos metemos ?? 
como explicamos lo que estamos haciendo ?? lo que hemos hecho ?? 
como nos justificamos ante alguien que se da cuenta que son solo excusas .

el mundo maravilloso que se nos ha dado .... .. y lo que hacemos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 29, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> bravisimo!!! toda tu respuesta me parecio excelente
> 
> solo quisiera compartir esto que te marco aca:
> mas de una vez me he puesto a pensar :
> ...



El problema, es que _esa sociopatía, es la que hizo evolucionar a todas las especies._

El *primero yo, luego yo, y en última instancia yo*, es lo que está arraigado en el complejo R (de cerebro *reptil*).
*Es la parte más profunda de todo organismo que cuenta con un cerebro*, solo que la naturaleza es económica, fue mejorando el cerebro por medio del agregado de otras etapas, pero sin eliminar las anteriores, que es donde radican esos instintos básicos, por eso, a pesar de contar con la corteza cerebral, también contamos con todos los*"cerebros" *de las demás especies, incluso los más básicos, como el cerebro reptil.

*1)* Ya hubieron civilizaciones que quisieron ser *"más humanas"*, y fueron centros de irradiación cultural, pero siempre fueron desplazadas miltarmente por otras menos "inteligentes", pero más agresivas, ejemplo. los griegos por los macedonios, y luego los romanos.
No por nada, las potencias económicas mundiales, son *primero* potencias militares.

*2) *Como antes dije, la solución no es políticamente correcta, y a esas 2 posibilidades, *les falta una tercera,* que no voy a describir, porque seguramente terminaría hiriendo susceptibilidades.


----------



## peperc (Sep 30, 2019)

yosimiro dijo:


> El problema, es que _esa sociopatía, es la que hizo evolucionar a todas las especies._
> 
> s.



yo , desde que lei la teoria de darwin:

"sobrevive el que SE ADAPTA"

me he dado cuenta de que funciona en todo, hasta en la economia, , en muchisimas areas , sino todas.
y ¿ quien sabe? , quizas esta sociopatia es la que nos terminen undiendo .
y si no "evolucionamos" hacia algo que sea apto para seguir avanzando , pues .. nada, nos terminaremos perjudicando ( no digo extinguiendo, no lo creo ) .



yosimiro dijo:


> El problema, es que _esa sociopatía, es la que hizo evolucionar a todas las especies._
> 
> s.



el sociopata piensa en si mismo y utiliza a la sociedad, es . el ultimo depredador, ya que nos depreda.
pero fijate que algunas especies ( justo las mas parecidas como grupo a nosotros ) : hormigas y abejas piensan y actuan como grupo , no se si son "sociopatas" .


ahora, la sociedad humana ya ha convertido en algo absolutamente normal y clasico el usarse, engañarse y manipularse ( tipico de sociopatas) , a un nivel ya masivo.
Lo cual genera que cada nueva generacion lo vea como mas natural , y aprenda nuevas estrategias.
malisimo futuro.


----------



## peperc (Nov 1, 2019)

recien leo esto:

Fritz Haber: El químico de la vida y el patriota de la muerte

y me llevo a averiguar esto otro :

El amoniaco atmosférico, una amenaza que ya tiene rostro

al final, todo lo que hacemos "verde" es puro verso.
todo intento de hacer algo es solo para perjudicar.
o mas bien es para ganar dinero / ventajas y LAS CONSECUENCIAS son lo que son, es indefectible.
asi que el quimico de la vida, para hacer fertilizantes es amoniaco y este contamina.
y bueh....
asi es todo .
ven ?? 
uno podra decir "esta energia es renovable, " hago nafta con soja y frutillas ...... si, pero ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Nov 1, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 183595



siempre hay que dar un paso adelante en la vida !!!!


----------



## peperc (Nov 1, 2019)

mira:
















ves ?? suicidate ahora ..... todo trae consecuencias, la agricultura intensiva, hasta el uso de remedios descontroladamente....
ni falta hace que una fabrica de quimicos tire porquerias, ya las cosas basicas que usa el ser humano son lo que son.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> ves ?? suicidate ahora ..... todo trae consecuencias, la agricultura intensiva, hasta el uso de remedios descontroladamente....
> ni falta hace que una fabrica de quimicos tire porquerias, ya las cosas basicas que usa el ser humano son lo que son.


Esos videos son pura sanata. Cuando haya una investigacion seria que aclare los motivos de la muerte de esas especies recien podemos empezar a pensar en suicidarnos.
Desconozco tu formacion, pero esos videos parecen diseñados para mostrar algo que desconocen por completo: agua sin oxígeno???? Les van a dar el nobel de quimica!!


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 1, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> recien leo esto:
> 
> Fritz Haber: El químico de la vida y el patriota de la muerte
> 
> ...




Sobre Haber, puedes ver un capitulo de "Relaciones"("Conections"), que habla del proceso Haber y Bosch.


----------



## peperc (Nov 2, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esos videos son pura sanata. Cuando haya una investigacion seria que aclare los motivos de la muerte de esas especies recien podemos empezar a pensar en suicidarnos.
> Desconozco tu formacion, pero esos videos parecen diseñados para mostrar algo que desconocen por completo: agua sin oxígeno???? Les van a dar el nobel de quimica!!



pero, disculpame por que vos sos "el dr. en electronica "
pero si... acaso nunca tuviste una pescera con peces ?? si no tenes en marcha el motorcito ese que bombea burbujas que pasa ?? .

en lagos y pàrtes  de oceanos como cambia el ecosistema por la falta de oxigeno y eso hace que prolifferen algas que aumentan ese drama...  si  ocurre, que vos no lo sepas es otro tema.

fijate de ser cuidadoso, loq ue vos sabes es electronica, no sos el Dr. en todo .
por esta mentalidad es que esta el mundo asi:
minimizar lso problemas, negarlos..... y darselas que uno se las sabe todas.

LEE " doctor" , ya que yosimiro  me  dio un dato, pues busque en la web :

Proceso de Haber - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

seguro son mentiras, todo es mentira, no ??


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 2, 2019)

No puedo ver esos videos con este navegador.


peperc dijo:


> pero, disculpame por que vos sos "el dr. en electronica "
> pero si... acaso nunca tuviste una pescera con peces ?? si no tenes en marcha el motorcito ese que bombea burbujas que pasa ?? .
> 
> en lagos y pàrtes  de oceanos como cambia el ecosistema por la falta de oxigeno y eso hace que prolifferen algas que aumentan ese drama...  si  ocurre, que vos no lo sepas es otro tema.
> ...




Anoche, estaba enfrascado en otro tema, y me abstuve de agregar un comentario.
El no emitido comentario, se refería al tema del *oxígeno disuelto en agua.*

Debí hacerlo, para que la conversación siguiera por el carril de lo informativo.

Personalizar, impide nuevos aportes, y elimina, valiosos interlocutores.

Lee todos los dichos del amigo Zavala, y encontrarás además de conocimiento(mucho, muchísimo), un sentido común avasallador.
Y si bién es un poco "polvora", no es para nada mal intensionado.
Del mismo modo que tú intentas hacernos ver tu preocupación por el medio ambiente.

Le pido disculpas al doctor por inmiscuirme, pero la ocasión parece ameritarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> pero, disculpame por que vos sos "el dr. en electronica "


A ver...no soy doctor en nada. El Dr. de mi nick es herencia del personaje de Futurama, no por que me quiera dar un título que no tengo...y por el momento tampoco me interesa mucho (y no sería en electrónica).



peperc dijo:


> pero si... acaso nunca tuviste una pescera con peces ?? si no tenes en marcha el motorcito ese que bombea burbujas que pasa ?? .


Ves que es algo que desconocés??
Donde está el motorcito que bombea aire adentro del agua del mar??? Yo nunca lo encontré y sin embargo los peces no se mueren...y debe ser por que hay otras formas de "disolver oxigeno en el agua", no??



peperc dijo:


> fijate de ser cuidadoso, loq ue vos sabes es electronica, no sos el Dr. en todo .
> por esta mentalidad es que esta el mundo asi:
> minimizar lso problemas, negarlos..... y darselas que uno se las sabe todas.


Ya te lo dije: no soy doctor en nada, ok? Es parte del nombre del personaje del avatar.
Y te aseguro que si muchas mas personas en el mundo tuvieran "mi mentalidad (esa que vos desprecias)" estaríamos algo mejor que ahora.

Mirá flaco, no tenes formación para discutir nada mas elaborado que la temperatura del agua del mate. Cuando puedas justificar las opiniones que das, tal vez sea mas interesante leer tus post....pero por ahora, basta.


----------



## peperc (Nov 2, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ves que es algo que desconocés??
> Donde está el motorcito que bombea aire adentro del agua del mar??? Yo nunca lo encontré y sin embargo los peces no se mueren...y debe ser por que hay otras formas de "disolver oxigeno en el agua", no??
> 
> .



yo diria al revez: vos desconocees y entonces no existe, auqnue expertos digan lo contrario .


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya te lo dije: no soy doctor en nada, ok? Es parte del nombre del personaje del avatar.
> Y te aseguro que si muchas mas personas en el mundo tuvieran "mi mentalidad (esa que vos desprecias)" estaríamos algo mejor que ahora.
> 
> Mirá flaco, no tenes formación para discutir nada mas elaborado que la temperatura del agua del mate. Cuando puedas justificar las opiniones que das, tal vez sea mas interesante leer tus post....pero por ahora, basta.



predecible, : me descalificas....
o sea que yo con vos no puedo mas que decir te " si señor " ?? 
lo que diga usted doctor futurama.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 2, 2019)

En esa zona de Murcia hay muchas lagunas. 
Donde yo he veraneado algunos años, en Vera (conocida por su extensa zona naturista, pero esa es otra historia) hay una laguna que tiene su biodiversidad y esta de vez en cuando sufre y termina pagando la vida acuática. Los peces, anguilas y otras especies acuáticas emergen a la superficie moribundas.  
La mayoría de las veces es a causa de la subida del nivel del mar que en un punto concreto llega hasta la laguna, separada de este unos cien metros, con lo que el agua dulce alcanza un nivel de salinidad demasido perjudicial para la fauna acuática.
Hasta descubrir que era por la sal todos estaban preocupados por si algún desalmado estaba envenenando la laguna.
Los vertidos en esa zona están totalmente prohibidos y se pueden ver antiguas canalizaciones de desague que sólo mueven agua de lluvia y ranas cantoras.

El mayor problema ahora mismo son los plásticos.
El segundo problema que en su día hace 50 años + proliferaron las macro construcciones cercanas a las playas y aunque hoy esté prohibido verter al mar los deshechos provenientes del alcantarillado (aguas sucias), todavía queda algún municipio que lo hace (aunque lo niegue) y cuando hay riadas, cada vez mas frecuente, toda la porquería llega a las playas. 

Por lo menos alguien lo cuenta y trata de hacer algo. Aunque a veces parezca un "paripé" buscando audiencia muestra el problema y posibles soluciones.
Salvar el Mar Menor: nueva misión de Jesús Calleja en 'Volando voy'


----------



## peperc (Nov 2, 2019)

LA REALIDAD, si me permiten.
hagan esta prueba: imaginense que estan en una nave espacial y miran todo desde muy arriba, de manera muy global:

lo que esta haciendo el ser humano es  dedicar esfuerzo  y energia en transformar  la materia biologica existente en MAS SERES HUMANOS.
eso es lo que hacemos.
cuando talamos bosques y usamos miles de hectareas para agricultura ( sea animal o vegetal) , cuando usamos mares, tierra aire es EN NUESTRO BENEFICIO.
consumimos, transformamos la materia en mas HUMANOS , por eso nuestra poblacion crece.

terminaremos como los insectos en el final de la pelicula  EL JUEGO DE ENDER.

ecosistema es un sistema que se sostiene, por millones de años, con sus errores naturales, pero la vida prospero y busco equilibrio, es asi de simple eso y creo que es indudable.
no importa "el cuentito" ,la realidad es que cada vez "optimizamos" mas todo para nuestro bienenstar y no quiere el ser humano ceder EN NADA.
n bajar la poblacion.
ni dedicar esfuerzos en algo que no deje beneficios economicos.
todos nos conocemso, sabemos como es el ser humano.
recontra, requete recontra  VERSERO.
¿ acaso va a decir un fabricante de armas sus contras ?? 
o el fabricante de autos de gasolina dira sus contras ?? o el de autos electricos ??
ninguno.
todos señalan las virtudes y callan sus trapos sucios.
pero siempre "se avanza por mas" y cada cosa nueva REQUIERE RECURSOS .
el auto electrico NO REDUCIRA NADA, por que el petroleo se seguira usando, en algunos autos menos, pero se seguira usando a lo pavote, mientras este disponible barato.
es mas, si mañana sale algo nuevo es sol opor que ya consumimos todo el petroleo barato.
diganme:
..... acaso el carbon, quemar carbon.. hace cuanto se dejo de hacer ?? 
he ?? 
SE SIGUE HACIENDO .. el pais que lo ve economico lo hace.
y si fuese mas barato y rentable quemar osos panda, o virgenes o santos, en algun lado se los quemaria....
es lo que es.....
y si a alguno le es una buena posibilidad de " negocio " la que sea, por mas sucia o peligrosa que sea... .se va a el pais adecuado y lo hace y ahi se forra de $$ .
no ?? .. me diran que no ?? 

acaso los paises que SABEMOS tiienen mano de obra esclava han sido boicoteados y ya nadie les compra ?? y 

es lo que es, y hasta que no nos demos el palo contra el paredon, no se terminara.
y no nos gusta verlo.
y quien lo ve, sabe que nada puede hacer.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 3, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> LA REALIDAD, si me permiten.
> hagan esta prueba: imaginense que estan en una nave espacial y miran todo desde muy arriba, de manera muy global:
> 
> lo que esta haciendo el ser humano es dedicar esfuerzo y energia en transformar la materia biologica existente en MAS SERES HUMANOS.


La realidad es que unos muchos están dedicando esfuerzo y energía en llenar el planeta de deshechos y  forzando a los que quedan a vivir de ella y entre ella. 
Y que nadie se molestó (ya tenían bastante con lo suyo) en educar a nuestro mayores que tenían la costumbre de esconder la basura del día o momento tras unos matorrales. Nadie les dijo que la basura de hoy no es como la de ayer, que no es biodegradable, que es perjudicial para el medio ambiente y que estamos plagando el planeta de bolsas-mina de basura imperecedera que seguirá ahí cuando sus tataratataratataranietos sean octogenarios y tengan que vivir semirecluidos en zonas artificialmente "libres de contaminación."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2019)

Aún la inocente : levante la caca de su perro y póngala en una bolsita de nylon 

Es una atrocidad , una locura , la caca es biodegradable , ahora encerrada en una bolsa con nudo ya no lo es . . .  y la bolsita tampoco.

El engaño de las bolsas biodegradables que además son mucho mas caras , resulta que serían relativamente biodegradables expuestas al sol (UV) , pero no lo son si llegan al mar o son enterradas. Pero alguienes están ganando mucho dinero con ese engaño . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 3, 2019)

Aquí se ponen (ponían) unos artefactos entre papelera y buzón tipo americano, con bolsas gratis para caca de perro. Mi viejo tenía un montón de esas  que no valen para nada, porque no entra mas que una 

*Medio Off topic on.*
También se usan "parques" portátiles de perros   un carro lleno de tierra con una rrampa que les da miedo subir... y si llegan a subir se agobian por la súper concentración de olores y se van sin dejar su regalito. 
*Medio Off topic off*


----------



## peperc (Nov 3, 2019)

yo he comprobado con la gente ue nadie cambia..
la persona que esta acostumbrada a hacer tal cosa, a ser egoista, o a estafar, o el que se acostumbro a vaguear, de igual modo que el que vivio toda su vida trabajando.
el ser humano es un animal de costumbres, sean buenas o malas.
y es muy dificil sino imposible cambiarlas, por que para empezar primero hay que reconocer y luego querer dichos cambios.
a eso se le suma el interes, o sea que la gente se ha acostumbrado a hacer todo por beneficio ( y me incluyo obviamente) .
son muchisimas cosas que hacen a el comportamiento .
y si encima nos vemos como masa, que es manipulada por los peores.. peor.

sera lo que sera.
el se rhumano en la tierra sera lo que sera, de igual modo que ese tipo , o hermano o vecino que conoces y es como es .. asi sera siempre, hasta el dia que se muera.

ahora bien, solo como* anecdota,* observando la masa humana :
el ser humano es una masa imparable, para bien o para mal.
lo pones  atrabajar y te construye piramides, o la gran muralla china o ciudades enteras hoy dia.
es solo cuestion de foco, de objetivos.
de igual modo, con esa energia y capacidad tranquilamente te convierte un desierto en un bosque, te hace que todo el planeta en poco tiempo vuelva a la vida, cualquier cosa es capaz.
si se lo pusiese como objetivo construiria montones de barcos que usen energia natural y irian a limpiar lso mares, pero de verdad .
lo mismo con las especies en peligro de extincion, fijense que *si les conviene *cuidan y crian especies , las especies que consumimos esas se crian en todo el mundo, no estan en peligro de nada, eso si, tienen un avida de horror en muchos casos hacinados.
como digo: el ser humano es capaz de dar vuelta cualquier cosa.
pero el inmenso problema es que solo hace las cosas por $$$ dolares o euros, es como el burro que solo avanza si le ponen la zanahoria adelante.
y no hay tu tia.
es cerradisimo en eso .
y en esto no vale uno si y otros no.
por que de nada sirve que uno cuide o proteja a unas ballenas y luego , de el otro lado esta otro esperando para arponearla.
la posibilidad existe, la capacidad tambien, es todo  DE LA CABEZA....  y yo e tengo mas fe a que un dia yo me vuelva superman a que la raza humana cambie.

es 100 % absolutamente asi, poder podemos .
todos lso paises podrian , es como estamos hechos, se toma la desicion y se hace, montones de politicas donde se trabaje concienzudamente para eso: revivir a la vida en la tierra, protegerla...
pero eso  JAMAS...

miren los videos de  EL MAR MENOR, es solo un ejemplo de miles y es interesante:
e ser humano construye pueblos, ciudades a su alrededor, pesca, usa el agua.... tira desechos.... o sea, para construir una ciudad para eso si dedica energia....
y luego ve que ese lago o mar, o bosque se va muriendo y pone cara de poker, hace estudios, analisis, hace videos, lo pone en la snoticias....
saben cual es la verdad ??  NO HACE UN CARAJO POR REVERTIRLO, la mentalidad es " se muere solo " , es cosa de el .. que se arregle... o a lo mucho , algun cartelito " PROHIBIDO TIRAR DESECHOS" , pero gastar de verdad esfeurzo y energia , tanta como al que se dedico en cosntruir ese pueblo o esa fabrica, jamas... ¿ quien lo va a pagar ?? 
y asi es con todo 
y asi desgastan todo .
encima, tenes montones de gentes que lo niegan, por que es asi la mente humana.

diganme :
en 2 dias se juntaron millones para reconstruir esa iglesia que se quemo en paris.....
el ser humano "creo" todo un monton de organismos para debatir acerca de el calentamiento global, ahi donde va la greta hoy dia..... asi los que se han acomodado en dichos organismos pasean, van a reuniones, comen caviar, viajan en avion.....
ni que hablar de miles de millones en armas, esa si es grossa .... gigantesco, monstruoso .. si vemos en todo el mundo ... inimaginable... 
en realidad eso dice muchisimo, ahora que lo pienso, me abre varios caminos:
1 ---- jamas tuvimos un ataque extraterrestre ni hay señales de que lo tengamos, asi que , esas armas son para ser usadas contra EL ENEMIGO DE EL SER HUMANO, que es ??......  EL MISMO SER HUMANO.
JEEE..... me parece que la termino aca, queria seguir pero creo que  esta todo dicho.


----------



## peperc (Dic 29, 2019)

como agregado a el tema de energias no solo renovables sino tambien mas economicas o incluso libres y gratis:









						EEUU impone nuevas normas para vehículos eléctricos
					

EEUU impone nuevas normas para vehículos eléctricos




					www.infobae.com
				




es una que se me habia olvidado ( de ingenuo )  : LOS POLITICOS, ellos estan libres de cobrar impuestos.
asi que si mañana aparece una energia limpia, y economica, no les quepa dudas de que la convertiran en cara y la gravaran con impuestos por que si...
no sea cosa que la gente piesen que algo le saldra facil !!!!


----------

